# Tutorial Contest Winner August 2008: *Moni-Luv*



## user79 (Sep 17, 2008)

​
Apologies for the late announcement - I was gone on holiday for a while. But please help me to congratulate **Moni-Luv** for winning the August tutorial contest!!! Your votes decided she was the winner for the month. **Moni-Luv** will receive the prize of a $25 gift certificate to an online e-retailer, and a 4 month upgrade to a Premium Member subscription to Specktra.net.

Thank you so much,* *Moni-Luv**, for your tutorial, and to all who participated. We are greatly looking forward to September's entries!

You can check out her winning tutorial by clicking here!


----------



## chantbella20 (Sep 17, 2008)

Lovesit!!!


----------



## NewlyMACd (Sep 17, 2008)

Beautiful job


----------



## Divinity (Sep 17, 2008)

pretty!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 17, 2008)

Congratulations! This is gorgeous!


----------



## Tracey1025 (Sep 17, 2008)

Congratulations!  fabulous tutorial


----------



## nunu (Sep 17, 2008)

congrats


----------



## Princesa Livia (Sep 17, 2008)

congrats!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 17, 2008)

congrats Moni, I loved your tut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you make more of them


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 17, 2008)

Fabulous!! Well desired!!


----------



## lolaB (Sep 17, 2008)

Congrats! What a beautiful look.


----------



## PinkPearl (Sep 17, 2008)

congratulations!!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats! Great look!


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 20, 2008)

Congrats! definitely worthy..


----------

